# Pack goats for rent in CO?



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm leaving my pack goats at home and flying to Colorado Springs to visit family in June...and I would love to introduce my avid-hiking family members to a packgoat experience while in Colorado...I know it's a long shot...but anyone have or know of any packgoats for rent / packgoat excursions etc. in Colorado?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you can find some. Good luck.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Nothing in Colorado but Clay Zimmerman in Wyoming does.
http://www.highuintapackgoats.com/
He gives free classes with overnight trip.


----------

